# how much to give?



## polly (Jul 25, 2007)

How much gas meds to you give as a dose to your rabbits? 

My rabbit is about 2 1/2 lbs. The dosage on the bottle is 0.5 for a baby is this the same for a rabbit ?


----------



## aurora369 (Jul 25, 2007)

I've never really had to dose a bunny for a serious gas attack, but I do know that you need to give more than the recommended baby dosage. 

If the active ingredient is Simithecone, then you can't overdose your bun on it as it is non-toxic.

I believe a full eye dropper every couple hours should do the trick.

--Dawn


----------



## polly (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks Dawn.

Thought i would give it as he is eating some hay but not any pellets, This is an extra hard one as he won't eat veg.

There are some poo's in his box but not many, will go try that now thankyou


----------



## JimD (Jul 25, 2007)

The dosage for infants (human) is 0.3 ml.
I find doubling to 0.6ml has better results with the bunnies.


----------



## naturestee (Jul 25, 2007)

The Rabbit Drug Dosage Calculator has simethicone on it:
http://homepage.mac.com/mattocks/morfz/rx/drugcalc.html

They end up getting way more than human babies. But as far as I know you can't OD on gas meds.


----------



## ellissian (Jul 25, 2007)

For me it depends on how bad the gas is,for a bad attack I give 1ml straight away. Hope weighs just over a pound now and she has been ok with that dose. I've also been told you can't overdose on it, but I think it was Sas that said you can give 3 doses in 3/4 hours then a 8 - 12 hour break.


----------



## ani-lover (Dec 24, 2007)

this is an older thread, yes. but i want to give tabby, infants tylenol. on the dosage calculator, it says acetaminophen is no longer safe for rabbits. is this true?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 24, 2007)

I don't think it's safe, but I'm not sure. I was doing some reading for you earlier and found in an old thread that baby aspirin is safe and is a good analgesic. The calculator says to give 100 mg, so you can start with 1-2 aspirin.

This should also only be given for a very short period as it can have bad effects on the gut.


----------



## ani-lover (Dec 25, 2007)

thanks. its just that tabby has some kind of shoulder injury. not sure where it came from and i bought infants tylenol, to help ease some pain until i can get him to the vet on wednesday. i gave .2 cc


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 25, 2007)

*ani-lover wrote: *


> thanks. its just that tabby has some kind of shoulder injury. not sure where it came from and i bought infants tylenol, to help ease some pain until i can get him to the vet on wednesday. i gave .2 cc


Yes, I was aware of the shoulder injury from the other thread. I wouldn't give the Tylonel again, as it's not considered "safe". You can give baby Ibuprofren if you have no baby aspirin though.


----------



## Pipp (Dec 25, 2007)

Definitely not Tylenol, no. 

I give my little guys 1/4 tab of a baby Motrin, which is Ibuprofen. 

Always give it with food and water. 

There's a whole section onpain management in the Library, here:

Pain Management



sas :bunnydance:


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 25, 2007)

I've given 0.4-0.6 ml of Simethicone every two hoursfor 8 hours with excellent results.


----------



## ani-lover (Dec 25, 2007)

ok, thanks.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 25, 2007)

An excellent thread with facts and information from the members.

We should put this in the Library.


----------



## ra7751 (Dec 25, 2007)

Hi All,

Couple of quick comments here. Would not suggest using Tylenol. Aspirin should be used with extreme caution especially during GI events and when there is a possiblity of bleeding....and remember that bleeding can be internal. Aspirin can cause ulcers in humans....and in rabbits too. In rabbits, they are much more of a concern due to the thin GI walls.Aspirin also thins the bloodand affects it's clotting ability. Something to give serious considerationbefore using aspirin. Simethicone is excellent for gas but can be somewhat constipatingin a stasis/ileus event. Also note that many pain relievers can slow the gut. 

Randy


----------



## spoh (Dec 25, 2007)

This might not be the right place for this and I hate to steal somebody elses thread but how do you know if a bunny has gas? Might be a silly question but I hear about gas all the time but have never heard the symptoms? Is it like bloat in a dog? 

Joy


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 27, 2007)

*spoh wrote: *


> This might not be the right place for this and I hate to steal somebody elses thread but how do you know if a bunny has gas? Might be a silly question but I hear about gas all the time but have never heard the symptoms? Is it like bloat in a dog?
> 
> Joy



Hi Joy, 

I have no direct experience with gas, but I know they will tend to sit "hunched up" and/or lay down, pressing their tummy to the floor, and the tummy will feel hard to the touch. You also may notice they haven't deficated, urinated, eaten or drank water. Major signs something is wrong. Symptoms sound like gas, treat for gas, itgets worse, get to a qualified vet.


----------



## Haley (Dec 27, 2007)

Usually the main way totell if your bunny hasgas is thatyou will hear a sort of rumbling/gurgling noise in the tummy. Usually when you gently massage the belly from front to back you will hear the noise. Its very scary. They so hunch up and press their bellies to the ground. They will refuse to eat and drink usually.

This has gotten off track from the pain management question, but still good info! Heres the Library section on gas with lots of info from people more knowledgeable than me : Gas


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 27, 2007)

Haley, great advice.

I just want to add one thing whether it could help someone or not, cuz it scared me. When my first bun was put on heart meds (meds I assume caused the gas to start with{Yep, I called the vet about this, they didn't seem to think I should be freaking}:?), I'd never heard the sounds a gurgling, bunny tummy could have:shock:. I tell you I heard it across a whole room:shock:! 

Definitely something you will know is going on. Not something you might have missed.


----------

